# Has anyone successfully gotten rid of DRI points??



## croppers01 (Feb 15, 2015)

We bought 3,000 DRI points about six years ago. We were brand new to timesharing at the time so we were suckered into the purchase and didn't realize that those measly 3,000 points would not give us the vacations that we want. 

Now that we have learned more about timeshares, and how they work, we have purchased two additional timeshares that are much better for us. Of course we bought those resale. But my question is this:

Has anyone been able to get rid of their DRI points? We've tried giving them away with no luck. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kalima (Feb 15, 2015)

*Yes*

many people have given away their points for free or almost free....you need to make sure that you offer to pay the transfer costs and possibly add a cash incentive: maybe paying some of next years MF's etc...you can advertise on TUG or on our new facebook group: DRI Friends Worldwide.


----------

